# Villas @ The Boardwalk Resort, Virginia Beach,VA



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2016)

Has anyone stay at this resort recently?  We are looking at booking a 2 bedroom lockout unit / ocean view after Thanksgiving. Any information would be helpful. Thanks for your assistance on this subject.


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 26, 2016)

We were owners here briefly, but only of the larger 1BR/1BA configuration.  So I have never been inside the 2BR/2BA units on the higher floors.   The overall resort was always clean and in good shape, but light in the amenities department.   

They recently renovated all the kitchens and bathrooms here, and I think they did a very nice job with the design choices.   If your family ever prepares meals these units have one of the better and nicer full size kitchens in VB.   

All the units have balconies, most of them direct oceanfront.  And I am not sure if the 2BR/2BA is similar to the large 1BR/1BA we had, but the oceanfront rooms have large windows in the living room and bedroom facing the ocean, and so there is a lot of natural light.  That's a feature we appreciated.

The indoor pool is on the smaller side, and so is the indoor gym.  Personally we like outdoor pools but one thing we appreciated about the indoor pool here was that there was a wall of windows to the boardwalk side, so at least it is bright and does not feel like you are swimming in a dark basement or cave.

It is centrally located on the Boardwalk near the fishing pier.  There are some restaurants nearby, and Rockfish bar and grill is the onsite restaurant.   We never really had a desire to eat at Rockfish with so many other choices, but heard it is average.   We do enjoy eating lunch occasionally at Ocean Eddie's on the boardwalk.  Nothing fancy, and the food is also only average, but we liked the rustic feel sitting outside practically on the ocean.  But if you can't sit outside because of the cooler weather, skip this place and go somewhere else. 

Most of the better oceanfront eating establishments are down near 6th/7th/8th streets or between 30th-34th street, I recommend bikes or you will need to walk.  It might be too chilly to walk or bike for any long distances, so you may need to drive.  There are many decent restaurant options away from the oceanfront (Rudee's, Rockafellers, Bubbas, The Beach Pub), and since this is offseason it might be a good excuse to visit some of them.

Is this the right choice for your family?   Hard to say.  If you have never been to Virginia Beach (or haven't been in awhile) or haven't stayed here there is nothing wrong with this place.  In fact, in fall weather it might be a very good choice since outdoor swimming isn't really an option.   

If I was going to stay in a DRI property in the offseason, I think Boardwalk, OBC, and Oceanaire would be the 3 at the top of my list.  They are laid out well for couples or families, especially if you spend any time in the unit.   We also like Turtle Cay, the units are large and well appointed, but it isn't oceanfront and if one can't take advantage of the outdoor pools there, it probably makes sense to pick a resort that is Oceanside.

JMO.  Everybody who owns in VB obviously has their own ideas and preferences.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> We were owners here briefly, but only of the larger 1BR/1BA configuration.  So I have never been inside the 2BR/2BA units on the higher floors.   The overall resort was always clean and in good shape, but light in the amenities department.
> 
> They recently renovated all the kitchens and bathrooms here, and I think they did a very nice job with the design choices.   If your family ever prepares meals these units have one of the better and nicer full size kitchens in VB.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your candid input. December is off season and things should be slow.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 26, 2016)

*The Holiday Lights will be up along the Boardwalk in December*



pedro47 said:


> Thanks for your candid input. December is off season and things should be slow.



http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/mcdonalds-holiday-lights-beach


You'll have a front row seat!

I think Boardwalk Resort and Villas is a great choice for its central location.  The nice large oceanfront windows, as mentioned, give great views and bring in lots of light to the unit.

Parking is onsite in a covered garage.

Enjoy!  Happy holidays at the beach!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/mcdonalds-holiday-lights-beach
> 
> 
> You'll have a front row seat!
> ...



Thanks for this updated and we will enjoy the Christmas light display.


----------



## malmit (Aug 8, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Has anyone stay at this resort recently?  We are looking at booking a 2 bedroom lockout unit / ocean view after Thanksgiving. Any information would be helpful. Thanks for your assistance on this subject.


I know this is really late but I figured it would benefit others on this board.

I am a owner of a 2BR/2BA Oceanfront unit at the Boardwalk Resort.  We bought our week 27 unit on the resale market a couple years ago and we liked it so much that we bought another unit week 26 unit 2 years later.  We figured that by owning week 26 & 27 that we always had July 4th every year in VA Beach.  There are 2 different types of 2 bedroom units at the Boardwalk the *01 and the *07 units.  The units ending in 01 sleeps a maximum of 6 people while the 07 units sleep 8 people.  The 07 units have 2 queen beds and 2 sleeper sofas.  The newly renovated kitchens and bathrooms are really nice with granite counters and stainless steel appliances.  With a 2 bedroom unit you can get 2 free parking spaces in the garage if you split the reservation into 2 different names.  As for restaurants, we always eat a the Rockfish when we visit.  It's nice to be able to eat at an oceanfront table.  The food is always good for us.  Ocean Eddies on the Pier is also a good option for lunch or dinner.  The amusement park across the street was a nice little We love the Boardwalk Resort and would definitely recommend staying there.

If you ever decide to go during the summer months there are fireworks every Sunday and Wednesday.  You have a great view of the fireworks from the Oceanfront balcony.  If you're lucky you might also catch dolphins swimming on the ocean.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 8, 2017)

malmit said:


> I know this is really late but I figured it would benefit others on this board.
> 
> I am a owner of a 2BR/2BA Oceanfront unit at the Boardwalk Resort.  We bought our week 27 unit on the resale market a couple years ago and we liked it so much that we bought another unit week 26 unit 2 years later.  We figured that by owning week 26 & 27 that we always had July 4th every year in VA Beach.  There are 2 different types of 2 bedroom units at the Boardwalk the *01 and the *07 units.  The units ending in 01 sleeps a maximum of 6 people while the 07 units sleep 8 people.  The 07 units have 2 queen beds and 2 sleeper sofas.  The newly renovated kitchens and bathrooms are really nice with granite counters and stainless steel appliances.  With a 2 bedroom unit you can get 2 free parking spaces in the garage if you split the reservation into 2 different names.  As for restaurants, we always eat a the Rockfish when we visit.  It's nice to be able to eat at an oceanfront table.  The food is always good for us.  Ocean Eddies on the Pier is also a good option for lunch or dinner.  The amusement park across the street was a nice little We love the Boardwalk Resort and would definitely recommend staying there.
> 
> If you ever decide to go during the summer months there are fireworks every Sunday and Wednesday.  You have a great view of the fireworks from the Oceanfront balcony.  If you're lucky you might also catch dolphins swimming on the ocean.



Thanks for the report on the two types of 2BR configurations at the resort and the review of the recently renovated kitchens and bathrooms .


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2017)

The City of Va Beach is planning to reduce the Christmas light display for this year according to the Virginia Pilot newspaper. The article was published about two weeks ago.


----------

